# Critique my kit



## Grunt (13 Oct 2005)

Just looking for some oppinions or suggestions for improving my field kit, some guys say i pack a little too heavy, ive only been in for 1.5 yrs so far and just did my BIQ this summer, im open to any ideas from guys with more experience then me.  Anything I should shave off?  Or anything I could add?

Thanks,

1st line, On the body/in the uniform

mils Silva Ranger compass + red led light
FMP
Under Armour OD T-Shirt+underwear
Boonie hat
Hatch OD Flight gloves
Riggers belt
HSGI Suspenders
Multi-tool
Blast match
prescription Glasses (backups, I wear 30 day contacts)
riggers knife/marine bayonet (depending on ex)
Boots, Black USGI Jungle boots or Danner Acadias

2nd line On the Vest---

locking Carabiner
Surefire G2 with lanyard+red lens 

Personal medical kit,(spread between 2 mini utility pockets)
2x Field Dressings
1x triangular bandage, OD
1x handed tourniquit
2x pack quick clot
1x scissors
1x tweezers
1x medical tape roll
1x space blanket/rescue blanket
2x pairs latex gloves


-Carried in right side drop zone brengun pouch

Misc bag
5 light sticks (2 green, 1 blue, 1 yellow, 1 red)
cam cream tubes Brown+green (guntaped together)
Mag Charger
water tabs
reuseable ear plugs+case
bug repellant
zap straps
surefire spares carrier with spare lamp, 6 lithium batts
Lighter+lip balm (taped together)
Protective eyewear (oakley Half Jackets)
Single Point sling, (for assault rafts/FIBUA)

Weapons cleaning kit
OTIS M4/M16 cleaning kit with chamber brush
OD Rag
556 boresnake

Camelback 3L for hydration

gasmask(in gasmask pouch attached to vest)

Left side C9 pouch left open for magazines/ammo

3rd line light, In the Daypack: (I use a tac tailor 3 day pack in CADPAT)

Canteen+cup
Stealth Suit top and bottom
thermal underwear top+bottom
OD fleece watchcap
fleece glove liners
2x spare socks
foot powder
Heat tabs
2 broken down IMP's

Small pers meds kit
-tylenol
-alchohol wipes
-polysporin
-moleskin
-bandaids
-bandaid blister treatment packs
-latex gloves
-gauze rolls
-gauze pads

USGI Poncho+ranger blanket roll---sometimes   

3rd Line Heavy---In the ruck (64 patt)

-Valice
Spare rations
groundsheet+bungi's and lightweight stakes
sleeping bag outer+biv bag
USGI Poncho+Liner (if not in patrol pack)
Fleece jacket
hygiene kit (electric shaver, soap, toothbrush, wet wipes, regular razor, survival candle in tinfoil)

Ridge rest sleeping mat

outer pockets
Left pocket 2-3 rats broken down

back pocket 2x spare socks (I use thorlo military boot socks with fox river blister guard liners)

Right pocket, Minimag+lanyard+red lens, toilet paper and brew kit, lexan spoon, matches

Main ruck body
-shemagh (used as a towel sometimes in addition to its regular uses)
1xspare combats
2x Under armour OD shirts
2x under armour boxers
mini sew kit


----------



## paracowboy (13 Oct 2005)

looks fine to me. I carry more than that.


----------



## Old Ranger (13 Oct 2005)

Prophylactics?

For Cougar hunting!

Latex Gloves....Do you have access to Nitrile Gloves?  They don't break down as fast, not many people allergic too them as Latex.

How many Gloves do you carry?  They can rip easy, There good for eating with(Fried Chicken of course), no need to wash..just toss!

Advil is a great Anti-inflammatory......Tylenol???

Look Paracaowboy....he uses a 3L camel back....(HRPS)


----------



## paracowboy (13 Oct 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> Look Paracaowboy....he uses a 3L camel back....(HRPS)


he's still shiny-new.


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> he's still shiny-new.



Yep still smelling like QM to me...


----------



## pte. Massecar (13 Oct 2005)

a kit slut, but a well prepared kit slut. What trade are you btw?


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Oct 2005)

Grunt said:
			
		

> Just looking for some oppinions or suggestions for improving my field kit, some guys say i pack a little too heavy, ive only been in for 1.5 yrs so far and just did my BIQ this summer, im open to any ideas from guys with more experience then me.   Anything I should shave off?   Or anything I could add?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



At the end of the day, sounds like a fair bit of weight one has to hump.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## stukirkpatrick (13 Oct 2005)

> At the end of the day, sounds like a fair bit of weight one has to hump.



Thats what I told him!


----------



## paracowboy (13 Oct 2005)

you carry a lot more than that in a Reg Force Light Infantry unit. It ain't that much. I carry more than that on PT with a rucksack. Never mind the field with rats, water, ammo, radio, batteries, binos, nvgs, kite site, plgr, and more. He's fine. As long as he keeps up with his section.


----------



## KevinB (13 Oct 2005)

> 3rd Line Heavy---In the ruck (64 patt)
> 
> -Valice
> Spare rations
> ...


Poncho - or Groundsheet 
 personally I like the poncho. - If you got both - wasted dead weight



> outer pockets
> Left pocket 2-3 rats broken down
> 
> back pocket 2x spare socks (I use thorlo military boot socks with fox river blister guard liners)
> ...



Babywipes - clean ass and feels GTG - ditch the TP 
Get a LIGHTER
shemagh - worthless unless your in dust and desert - it is fine in Afghan but a water sponge in temperate climate - all I see them for here is LCF (yeah I have one but its issued  8) )

FWIW the extra gitch and combats never get used.  - Run commando -

 extra socks - 2 is not enough...

Try 48-72hrs rats


para has good points.


----------



## kyleg (13 Oct 2005)

Holy crap you must have spent a ton of cash on all that non-issue stuff. Worth it, I'm sure, but my credit card would b*tch-slap me if I tried buying all that.

As for what to add/subtract that looks like a pretty well thought out kit list you've got going. For winter/colder weather I would suggest some sort of white-fuel (naphtha (sp?)) stove (WhisperLite has good reviews) and a thermos. God knows a swig of hot chocolate half way through a recce patrol is good for the spirit.

Question: Do you attach the 3-day pack to the back of your ruck? If you do, don't you find that it puts your centre of gravity too far behind you? If not, where do you put it?

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## kyleg (13 Oct 2005)

My mistake on the thermos/stove, I'd missed the "brew kit" in your ruck. Either way, if you don't have 'em, they're worth the extra weight.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## paracowboy (13 Oct 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Poncho - or Groundsheet
> personally I like the poncho. - If you got both - wasted dead weight


missed that. Good catch. Go with the poncho, it's lighter. As long as it isn't the new issued POS. Getcherself an old, Yank-style one. Bigger, and with more grommets for attaching bungee cords.



> Get a LIGHTER


 i thought he's got one. Taped to chapstick or something, for some odd reason. Take that lighter, an' stick it in your pocket. Always have a lighter and a knife on you. I haev a lighter in my pocket, water-proof matches in my ruck, and a fire-starter kit in my webbing (actually two, but I put them together to ensure I get fire when I need it. Almost lost a man once, because we couldn't start a damn fire with lighters and paper.)



> shemagh - worthless unless your in dust and desert


 true. I was thinking maybe he's got a camo-type scarf for a make-shift veil. If it is a shemagh, though, you're spot on there.



> FWIW the extra gitch and combats never get used.  - Run commando -


 I never have undies or spare combats either, but I make the weight up in socks and thermal underwear. Even in the summer, I have a pair of thermals in my ruck, and they've come in handy many a time.



> extra socks - 2 is not enough...


 yup, see above. 

all of this has to be considered when packing for an Ex. You're going to get issued so much more crap, that you want to seriously think about what you can ditch. I've reduced the weight by 10 - 20 lbs, by removing simple little things like foot powder, boot laces, sewing kit, shave kit, bungee cords. Mission first, then your buddies, then yourself. So, with the mission in mind, you'll have to think what the mission needs, and what snivel kit you don't NEED to survive.


----------



## Grunt (13 Oct 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys

Cpl Massecar, im Infantry with the LSSR

Kevin B, ill ditch the groundsheet and go with the US poncho only, so far im just running a bic lighter, but ill look around for a good butane lighter.

I carry about 4 extra socks so far (2 in patrol pack, 2 in the ruck)

I tried going commando on my BIQ ex this summer and worked out pretty well.

I like my shemagh ;D

Pinky,

Ive spent quite a bit on my kit lol, It all probably comes in around 2000-3000ish including the stuff I dont use anymore, some of the stuff I decided was useless (drop leg attachments SUCK for Infantry!), and some of the stuff i havent posted lol (non issue vest anyone ;D). non-issue socks and boots, the stealth suit and underarmour are the most important pieces of kit to buy.

im in the same situation regarding the 3 day pack, I like to keep it packed so I can just grab it and go in a hurry, so far ive found 3 methods:

-Lashing it between the valice and the frame of the 64 pack
-putting the ruck on, and then putting the 3 day pack on over top of the ruck (so it rests high on top)
-putting your ruck on then your patrol pack in front (not so fun) 


So far im getting rid of my worn out Hatch flight gloves and going with some Southwest motorsports friction fighter gloves


----------



## Grunt (13 Oct 2005)

I have one of the old USGI ponchos, they are a real nice piece of kit

paracowboy, thanks for the tip, ill move the lighter from the vest to my combats


----------



## paracowboy (13 Oct 2005)

hmmm, didn't catch that you keep your patrol packed AND your ruck. Why is that required? You have a ruck, it's all you need. If you want to have your patrol pack with you, then empty it, and stuff it in between your valise and main compartment. When you leave the patrol base, put what you need in your patrol pack, and step off.
I thought you meant you carried one or the other. Wearing both is not tactically sound. It's just getting in your way. And it's too much unnecessary weight. You've got redundancies built in around stuff that you don't need a back-up for.
Simplify maaaan!


----------



## chrisf (13 Oct 2005)

Just a thought, but that's a small fortune spent on non-issue kit isn't it? I mean, it's your money, do what you like, but don't forget, anything that gets damaged/lost/stolen gets replaced out of your pocket.


----------



## KevinB (13 Oct 2005)

Para - beat me to that one...


----------



## Grunt (13 Oct 2005)

Im still experimenting with the patrol pack, i was using a blackhawk LRRP buttpack attached to the tacvest, but decided to ditch it because i was keeping way too much on the 2nd line with it.  Ill try moving the patrol packs contents to the ruck and keeping the patrol pack between the frame and the bag.

Sig Op, Kit is an addiction, i cant control myself  ;D

every month I say, no more kit, its as good as it can be...then some new and improved pouch/light/jacket/pack comes out and I have to snatch it up


----------



## KevinB (13 Oct 2005)

Dude,

 Keep in mind I am last to say anything about non issue kit. BUT.

I got in in 1987 -- our idea of gucci kit was a US Rain Coat, a US Ranger Blanket - and maybe Materhorns.
 *and always gloves
1988 Jungle Boots

I think in 1990 I got inventive and used a better sling...
 *Was also later choked with said "better" sling so not all progress is good.
1992/3 - Desert Boots (issued) - but had LCF anyway  
In 1995 I got a Chest Rig (Brit Artkis).


My point is that I am others here have been around the block and figured out WHAT we need to spent our very valuable money on rather than simply replace the entire CF combat ensemble.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Oct 2005)

what Kevin said.

you are spending a ridiculous amount of money for stuff that really isn't that much better than what Her Majesty gives you. The issued stuff today is so much better than denim jackets and cotton underwear. You're wasting money. Money that you will have to spend again to replace the stuff you lose/break.

Start putting that cash away for a new car or something. Or get a girlfriend!


----------



## kyleg (14 Oct 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Or get a girlfriend!



Hahaha, it's so true! If I were single I'd have so much more useless crap from surpluses/crappy tire/ebay. It's MUCH better to spend $100 bucks on dinner for 2  : (I can roll my eyes because I've done it... many a time  :-[ ).

How many of you take an extra pair of boots on ex? I never do, but I'm thinking about it. Yay or nay? (Sorry for the hijack, Grunt, but I'm in the same position as you, still trying to work out my packing list)

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## Infanteer (14 Oct 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> shemagh - worthless unless your in dust and desert - it is fine in Afghan but a water sponge in temperate climate - all I see them for here is LCF (yeah I have one but its issued   8) )



I always liked mine as a scarf in the cool weather - anything will get soaked.  Perhaps a fleece neck-warmer would be a better alternative, but there is some utility with teh shemagh.


----------



## kyleg (14 Oct 2005)

If you can wrap it properly (http://www.actiongear.com/agcatalog/shemagh.html), you can also use it to look really bad-a** ;D And hey, maybe you could even get away with not putting on cam paint and using this instead.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## Grunt (14 Oct 2005)

Pte Pinky

Depending on the exercise, I might take an extra pair of boots if the ex doesnt involve alot of humping the ruck (ie range ex)


----------



## COBRA-6 (14 Oct 2005)

Grunt said:
			
		

> sleeping bag outer+biv bag



A good way to save weight and space is to trade in the issue bag for something else, at least during warm weather. A Softie Merlin 3 will do the job from late spring through mid-fall, and is the size of a softball.


----------



## Grunt (14 Oct 2005)

Are the Wiggy's bags dropzone sells good?


----------



## D-n-A (14 Oct 2005)

Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> How many of you take an extra pair of boots on ex? I never do, but I'm thinking about it. Yay or nay? (Sorry for the hijack, Grunt, but I'm in the same position as you, still trying to work out my packing list)
> 
> Cheers,
> Pinky



Only time I bring a 2nd pair of boots in the field are when I go on 7 day FTXs(Active Edge an Cougar Salvo).


----------



## paracowboy (14 Oct 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Only time I bring a 2nd pair of boots in the field are when I go on 7 day FTXs(Active Edge an Cougar Salvo).


only time I've ever brought a second pair is a 3 week or longer Ex when you have access to follow-on kit. Used to be, you'd be out for 8 weeks or more, and living out of your ruck. If you have someplace you can keep a spare pair of boots, I'd say go for it.


----------



## KevinB (14 Oct 2005)

Ditto second pair of boots in Follow up kit (a duffle - a good one not the CF crap one).

 If your moving you dont need the extra weight.  - Extra socks and two pairs of Gortex socks...


----------



## paracowboy (14 Oct 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Ditto second pair of boots in Follow up kit (a duffle - a good one not the CF crap one).


and water-proof it! (Whether you use the issued one or a purchased one.) Put your kit in a garbage bag at least. Changing from wet dirty clothes into wet clean clothes is not much of an improvement.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Oct 2005)

actually, while we're on this point: make sure all of your kit in your rucksack, patrol pack, & follow on kit are water-proofed. Ziplock bags, troops. Put everything in a baggie. Use two liners for your ruck and valise - (one issued, one purchased if you like), and silicone the exterior of everything. Spray silicone is a wonderful thing. The air inside the ziplock bags also help keep your ruck buoyant for use as an improvised flotation device when crossing rivers.

Make sure you're siliconing (siliconeing? silicone-ing?) your poncho, ground sheet, and rain suit.
Silicone: it's not just for actresses anymore.


----------



## kyleg (14 Oct 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Silicone: it's not just for actresses anymore.



Hahaha, that's great. Thanks for the input guys, that made up my mind on the boots.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## Gunnar (14 Oct 2005)

Here's a question....does the CF (or soldiers within) use thermoses (thermii?) much?   If so, who makes the best?

At one time, the old plaid Thermos was the best.   Then Aladdin started making really good ones.   A long time ago, when I was in University I saw a "made in Japan for the Japanese market" thermos by....Nissan.   Boiling water put in that thing, and you could still make decent tea with it at the end of the day...crazy good....which is probably why they no longer make them that way...

Still, do you use them, and who makes the best?


----------



## paracowboy (14 Oct 2005)

I've seen some thermoses (thermii?) brought out, usually the big, silver shiny "I can see from 4 klicks away" ones you buy in any Canadian Tire. The CF issues one just slightly larger than the 1 qt water bottle. It's okay, I suppose. Water doesn't freeze in it, anyway. Most troops just carry a whisper-light type stove and brew up when we stop, if they want coffee or tea.


----------



## Infanteer (14 Oct 2005)

I really liked the issue thermos - I remember the Brit troops going gaga over them when they were trying to get water out of their frozen canteens; I think a few guys scored good stuff in trade for their thermos.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (14 Oct 2005)

I've got three thermossi.  One of the old green Alladin ones with the quilted carrier.  Not too bad, maybe six hours warmth if you don't crack it too often.  Of course it usually only gets used on exercise when it's stupid cold so that may contribute to its short time.
One of the new canteen shaped ones.  Used rarely but when I have it has worked well.
And a Japanese one (bought it from a Starbucks and think it was cheaper than the coffee).  This one has pretty much taken over from the Alladin one for personal trips.  It's lighter, holds just marginally less, is around 2/3s the diameter, can pour from it without taking off the cap completely, and I have never had anything go cold in it.  Even overnight at around the zero point the coffee was still warm in the morning.  (It is the a dull silvery one...)

So I agree with Gunner, go Japanese for thermos. 

Maybe we can get them in CADPAT and issue them to CIC officers  ;D


----------



## Britney Spears (14 Oct 2005)

> I really liked the issue thermos - I remember the Brit troops going gaga over them when they were trying to get water out of their frozen canteens; I think a few guys scored good stuff in trade for their thermos.



Well you better, because they're $60.22 a pop!


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Oct 2005)

That kit list looks a lot like mine, and like a few other people's i've seen.

I gotta ask, is this stuff you've found that you use/used and require or are you like me and came across someone elses list and said hey that looks awesome, i'm going to copy it.

While I don't think theres anything wrong with using someone elses list (considering I do it) I think you might want to tailor what you carry to your mission.
I know I know, train as you fight and it makes sense to train with this stuff if your going to use it but I've seen a lot of guys with these kinda kit loads (myself included) who end up just getting too loaded down with kit or start dumping extra kit into nuke bags or kit bags.

Yours doesn't look too too bad at all (and yes I feel a little foolish sharing my two cents beside guys like Para cowboy or KevinB)
I've seen some pretty crazy kit lists including guys carrying 6 flashlights, 4 knives, 4 lighters (of of them zippos), 24 aa batteries.

What guys like me need to remember is that while theres a lot of great ideas out there, lots of them are from people who require the stuff more than us guys in the reserves. I remember seeing one kid fresh off his summer BMQ course show up for stalwart guardian equipped for what must have been iraq.
Then again maybe it's about that whole train as you fight thing and i'm completly in the wrong.

And to be a hippocrite some of the things on your list gave me a few ideas


----------



## Britney Spears (15 Oct 2005)

Using aftermarket stuff during operations is taking care of yourself, which is a good thing. 

Using aftermarket stuff on EXCERCISES is functionally equivelant to subsidizing the defence budget out of my own pocket and excusing the Liberal goverment's failure to provide us with proper equipment.

 I avoid the latter on a matter of principle.  



> Then again maybe it's about that whole train as you fight thing and i'm completly in the wrong.



Well, when it comes to excercises, I'm partial to "Train like an under-equiped, half naked savage, and when you fight, all the gucci operational kit will feel  like ******* CHRISTMAS"  school of thought.  

When they say train as you fight, they mean having the kit that actually makes you a better soldier. Stuff like NVGs, Lasers, weapon optics, live ammo..... New jackets and sleeping bags don't make you a better soldier. 

I did a little rant a while back about how we always do things ass-backwards around here....


----------



## jswift872 (15 Oct 2005)

Grunt said:
			
		

> Ill try moving the patrol packs contents to the ruck and keeping the patrol pack between the frame and the bag.



this is how i do...



 hydration pack with nuke bag (with rain gear in it) stuffed between valise and main body



stuffed



tac vest with small pack system utility pouch attached (kept empty unless needed)


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Oct 2005)

Is that the Canadian peacekeeper 3L hydration pack?

Man I really don't like that one. Have one myself. I've seen so many of them break it's not funny. Now I just take my old bladder from a 'stealth' camelback (dont remember the maker) and put it in one of the small pack side pockets and attack it to my ruck ot Tacvest.

Looks like a good spot for the nuke bag. I love the small pack though I find it's a little heavy.
The real trick is finding a way to get other people to start bringing nuke bags too so your not constantly carrying every ones shit for them.


----------



## paracowboy (15 Oct 2005)

J-Swift,
you rig your tac-vest on your ruck for admin moves, only, right?


----------



## jswift872 (15 Oct 2005)

lol i just draped it over to take the picture..

also that hydration pack has a 3ll camelback bladder in it, i didnt want to cheap out completly, so i have a good bladder in there.


----------



## paracowboy (15 Oct 2005)

J-Swift said:
			
		

> lol i just draped it over to take the picture..


that's a big 10-4, good buddy.

Don't laugh too much, I asked because I've seen it done on advances to contact by units that shall remain nameless.  :


----------



## Infanteer (15 Oct 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Don't laugh too much, I asked because I've seen it done on advances to contact by units that shall remain nameless.   :



Is that because they are now buried in an unmarked grave?


----------



## jswift872 (15 Oct 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> that's a big 10-4, good buddy.
> 
> Don't laugh too much, I asked because I've seen it done on advances to contact by units that shall remain nameless.   :


are you serious, where is there any sense in that? lol


----------



## paracowboy (15 Oct 2005)

Someone didn't want to have their webbing rub against their back while humpin' a ruck.
I don't wanna go into it, as there are members here who may get embarrassed for something that isn't their fault. And don't pm me, 'cause I ain't sayin'.

However, if anyone out there gets told to do something that stupid, raise a stink.


----------



## teddy49 (16 Oct 2005)

Grunt said:
			
		

> Are the Wiggy's bags dropzone sells good?



nobody answered this so I will.  The Wiggy's bags are the best sleeping bags in the world.  If you want me to go into the multi page essay about why this is true, PM me, if you still care.  I'm not saying that the other bags you can get are absolute crap, but I can give you reasons why the Wiggy's are superior.  But whether it's the built by Drop Zone, Wiggy's in the states, or the Aussie or UK manufacturers, Wiggy's are the S**t.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Oct 2005)

How compressible are they?


----------



## Arctic Acorn (17 Oct 2005)

Making two small additons/reccommendations here: 

1) Big Agnes Insulated Air Core Sleeping Pad - Easily the best sleeping pad I've ever used. Bombproof, comfy as hell (due to the Primaloft lining inside), and half the size/weight of the issued one. 

2) Outdoor Research drybags & compression sacks -  I have a couple for my rucksack and dufflebag. They come in about eight different sizes. 

 :dontpanic:


----------



## kyleg (17 Oct 2005)

Gunnar, check this out. Seems they do still make them.

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441777837&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302696655&bmUID=1129580513664

Note the part where it says "Boiling water was still measured at 84 °C after 8 hours at room temperature."  

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## Booya McNasty (17 Oct 2005)

I'm not too much of a keen kit guy (other than waterproof ruck liners), but for my money the best piece of kit (that I didn't see on your list) is the *fleece sleeping bag liner*.  It's worth every penny for my money.  I only wish I got more rack in the field so I can use it more.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (17 Oct 2005)

Extra set of boot laces can and should be substituted with a rolled up length of 550/para cord.  You'll use the para cord alot more than you ever would an extra set of laces and it's a lot easier to use para cord as a lace if need be.


----------



## Gunnar (18 Oct 2005)

Thanks for that Pinky.  I suppose I could have searched too...but I was hoping for more direct experience, since advertising copy is...well...advertising copy.

Still, it certainly sounds like it works.  And I'm about due for a new thermos.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## kyleg (18 Oct 2005)

Anytime. My experience with MEC has been nothing but positive, and I trust their advice very much. Not many people know this, but they actually guarantee the info/advice on their site and given by their employees. That is, if you read/are told that a certain item is exactly what you need for what you're doing/where you're going and it's not true you can get a full refund.

No, I don't work for MEC  ;D

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## GO!!! (27 Oct 2005)

I live by the mantra;

If the queen does not issue it to me - I do not need it.

With the notable exception of;

Snugpak Sleeping bag
Snugpak sleeka coat
Pocket rocket (its a stove you freaks)
Petzl headlamp w/ red filter
Hyperloft camp booties from MEC
Nalgene water bottle
Bigger MEC kit bag for follow up kit.

For the most part, our kit is fine, it seems to be that people supplement it more for LCF than operational necessity. I for one refuse to do the army's job and buy too much of my own kit.

The kit you DO buy though, is tax deductable come march, just claim it and keep the receipts - I have done this for a few years now - and have been audited, but I also claim small amounts - not 2-3000$.


----------



## Armymedic (29 Oct 2005)

Well, let me throw in my $0.25:



> Personal medical kit,(spread between 2 mini utility pockets)
> 2x Field Dressings
> 1x triangular bandage, OD
> 1x handed tourniquit
> ...



You're wasting your time and space with the one handed tourniquet. A triangular used in the spanish whiplass style is more effective and lighter. Add a second to your kit.

And if I ever see you or anyone in the CF (less the specifically trained medical officers and medics) use Quick Clot, I will personally kick their ***.....Get rid of it. It is NOT a good piece of kit, esp in your untrained hands. Its just plain dangerous.



> Small pers meds kit
> -tylenol
> -alchohol wipes
> -polysporin
> ...



No need for gauze rolls and pads. Field dressings do the same thing and are free. 

Move your tweezers and scissors here, instead of in your vest.


----------



## Big Red (29 Oct 2005)

I can use my ski boot style ratchet tourniquet in a fraction the amount of time I could improvise one out of a triangluar bandage. That's why so many people are carrying them or even wearing them on missions.

As for Quickclot, a burn is going to be least of my worries when using it.  I don't think it's use is so complicated that the average soldier can't handle it. It is general issue from the US military to individuals who are not doctors or medics.


----------



## Armymedic (29 Oct 2005)

Big Red said:
			
		

> I can use my ski boot style ratchet tourniquet in a fraction the amount of time I could improvise one out of a triangluar bandage. That's why so many people are carrying them or even wearing them on missions.
> 
> As for Quickclot, a burn is going to be least of my worries when using it.   I don't think it's use is so complicated that the average soldier can't handle it. It is general issue from the US military to individuals who are not doctors or medics.



Yes, but you are in Iraq....different context then a reservist from Thunder Bay.

And unless I am mistaken, Quickclot isn't general issue to all, but only trained CLS and medical pers in the US Army.


----------



## Old Ranger (29 Oct 2005)

Isn't there a disscussion on Quick Clot in the Medical forum?
I'll try and browse to find out.
I was under the understanding that it is only good for superficial wounds.

Ben


----------



## Big Red (29 Oct 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Yes, but you are in Iraq....different context then a reservist from Thunder Bay.
> 
> And unless I am mistaken, Quickclot isn't general issue to all, but only trained CLS and medical pers in the US Army.



Point taken ref. domestic setting.

The Marines included it in each rifleman's issued Individual First Aid Kit. I remember reading that it was reccommended to be used by corpsman or Marines trained in its proper use.

I've seen Army with it but I do not know whether they have a general issue first aid kit that incorporates Quick Clot or similar product.


----------



## Old Ranger (29 Oct 2005)

Found it!

Medical Forum,
Tactical Combat Casualty Care Course

Post #167


----------



## Armymedic (29 Oct 2005)

here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26415/post-167526.html#msg167526


----------



## teddy49 (29 Oct 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> How compressible are they?



For a 6 denier polyester bag, they are quite compressible.   This is due to the Silicone coating on the fibres, which also aids in water repellency.   Basically it will compress quite a bit more than a Polarguard Bag which uses the same basic fibre (the difference lies in how those fibres are treated after manufacture).   But it's not as compressable as a Polarguard 3D bag, whose fibres are half the size.   But they also have half the strength so they don't have the long term durability.   I don't know how they compare to the snugpak products cause I have no first hand knowledge of those bags.   That said, when I put my 2 bag Wiggys Superlight Flexible Temp Range Sleep System, that's comfort rated to -27 Celsius into my valise, it takes up about as much room as 1 piece of the issue bag with a ranger blanket or fleece inner liner inside.   The bivy bag of course takes up as much room as always.


----------



## Grunt (30 Oct 2005)

I did some more reading up on Quik Clot on the lightfighter forums and decided to remove the quik clot from my kit.


----------



## KevinB (30 Oct 2005)

The only place I woudl consider Quik Clot domestically is hunting North of 60...

Overseas it definetly has a place in the tool kit.


----------



## Infanteer (31 Oct 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> I live by the mantra;
> 
> If the queen does not issue it to me - I do not need it.
> 
> With the notable exception of;



Well, if you have notable exceptios, then I guess your Mantra really doesn't apply then, does it?   ^-^


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Oct 2005)

The' quik clot' issue is a perfect example of the point I was tryng to make about using kitlists you see off the internet forums.

It gets added to many a kitlist without the soldier having any practical knowledge of it.   Kitlists from guys 'in the crap' are great but we reservists etc. need to know what it's for and not that it just sounds good to have.

(And usually then we decide we don't really need it for a range week-end in petawawa or blowing away each other with blanks)


----------

